# 1953 Schwinn Continental



## The New Guy (Aug 7, 2013)

Ok, I picked up this old Schwinn at a yard sale for pennies and was just to fix it up and flip it, as I have with so many Continentals before.  I guessed it to be a early 70s model.  Imagine my surprise to see that it was a 1953 (serial #A70738).  Rides a lot better than later Conti's and in truth I'm not going to keep the old lightweight, but I have no clue if the early Conti's were anything special or just meh bikes which I should be thrilled to dump on CL.   Thought someone here might have a clue.  Will post some photos as soon as they come through (AT+T for sending photos from the camera is really painfully slow).  Anyone have any thoughts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The New Guy (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh if you look at the 1953 catalog it lists the bike as a Tourist then underneath calls it the Continental..(something I didn't know).


----------



## pakman2 (Aug 7, 2013)

The post war Continentals were seamless chrome moly tubing that was fillet brazed. This made it a high end bike and why it rides so well. Depending on how it came equipped will determine wat level of continental it was. This was a bike just below the Paramount level of construction. PM me if you eed more info.


----------



## schwinnderella (Aug 7, 2013)

Looking forward to pictures. Is it Blue?


----------



## The New Guy (Aug 7, 2013)

In truth.. looks really basic to me.  But I'm really lacking in knowledge when it comes to the older classic Schwinns.  Here are some pictures, you can tell me what you think.

And sorry not blue.. not the classic Schwinn chestnut, but a little more yellow/gold and lighter.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 7, 2013)

I hope you are not to disappointed, but your Continental has a January 1966 serial number. Your number is missing the year letter.


----------



## The New Guy (Aug 7, 2013)

GT, really?  well thank you then.  I'd say that was really funny if I hadn't spent the whole day researching it.. but thank you.  I definitely feel rather silly now.

and a little better that my eyes didn't deceive me, as I thought it was a 70s model...and now I won't feel bad throwing this on craigslist.  It does ride a lot better than the 70s models I have ridden.


----------



## The New Guy (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry everyone.  I really thought I had found a pretty cool bike.  Got to learn to trust my gut a bit more.  If I hadn't tried to look up the SN I wouldn't have lead anyone down this path..


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 7, 2013)

No problem. The early 60's 10 speeds are my favorite and that one looks really nice.


----------



## GenuineRides (Aug 8, 2013)

More than likely the first month letter is not visible therefore this would be a '65 model, and based upon the Sprint components that would make sense.  Good looking bike though and fairly desirable by those who collect that genre.

GenuineRides


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 8, 2013)

In the beginning of 1966 Schwinn was stamping out serial numbers that were incomplete. Three tries in the first month until they figured out what they were doing. Half way thru the day of Feb 1 the serial numbers were being stamped correctly. The New Guy's Conti is a 1966 model.   

Here is my early 66 serial number.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 9, 2013)

New Guy...did you sell this Continental?
A friend of mine is looking for his high school ride and might be interested.
JD

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The New Guy (Aug 9, 2013)

jd56 said:


> New Guy...did you sell this Continental?
> A friend of mine is looking for his high school ride and might be interested.
> JD
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




Nope, not yet.  Put it up on CL for $175 (sometimes I love living in NYC) and am showing it tomorrow in the evening.  I'd imagine with shipping it's not worth his time, but if he wants it, I'm willing to ship (and I'd be willing to do a better price to get it out of my apartment ASAP).


----------



## Metacortex (Aug 9, 2013)

Here's the CL ad: http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/bik/3987908798.html

It's a Jan. '66 frame but it's listed as an Aug. '65?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2013)

Metacortex said:


> Here's the CL ad: http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/bik/3987908798.html
> 
> It's a Jan. '66 frame but it's listed as an Aug. '65?




That's really odd. Maybe the batteries are running low in the SN decoder. ???


----------



## The New Guy (Aug 10, 2013)

found the serial number listed as a 1965 when I searched out the barely readable front number..  It was an H, making it an August 1965 according to the lookup.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 10, 2013)

Ahhhh, so the serial number was a complete stamping. Cool, now it makes sense since your rear derailleur jockey cage and wheels were last used on the 65 models. But then again, the front derailleur was first issued in 1966.


----------



## The New Guy (Aug 10, 2013)

well it was barely readable when you got me to look again.  Took a bright light and some photo enhancement to make it really legible.  Suspect they were already having some stamping issues as it was barely into the metal as opposed to the other numbers which were crisp and deeper.  Anyhow, first person to see the bike took it.  So all's well that ends well.


----------

